# Condensation blowing off A coil into plenum



## harleyrider (Feb 20, 2007)

Something is causing a "eddy" in the air stream. A 1/2 baffle on each side of the plenum may cure the problem, or it could increase it...........You may need a taller, or a shorter coil..........the bottom line is its all about air flow across the coil.


----------



## kona1406 (May 16, 2007)

Thanks, harleyrider. We had a new coil installed. We went from a tall A-coil to a multiple fin coil. Today was a humid day and guess what?, more condensation in the plenum-albeit, not nearly the volume as before. You mentioned a baffle? How do I do this?


----------



## harleyrider (Feb 20, 2007)

Can you post a picture of your furnace set up please ?


----------



## kona1406 (May 16, 2007)

*Coil and drain pictures*

Here are pictures of the coil form the basement looking into the ceiling. The other is the drain with no P-trap. Others have suggested that this is required. 

Harleyrider mentioned the 'eddy' that could be occuring. That is a real possibility, too. From the bottom of the coil to the bottom of the supply (directly below the coil) is about 12". The water drops don't fall straight into the plenum, they are blown off and tend to be pushed around by the air.

This was the first time the hvac guys did this house with a basement. I suspect it was more error than trial since it has leaked off and on for six years. 

Can you offer suggestions for baffling the supply? Local folks are stumped on why water is dripping off he coil.

Thank you.


----------



## Keep Em Cool! (Apr 22, 2007)

Harley your on the right track. I willing to bet that theres a shallow elbow below the floor thats restricting air flow. Theres something somewhere resticting. It's the only thing that would cause this. Bob


----------



## kona1406 (May 16, 2007)

The supply trunk where the coil is blown into is about 6" wider than the opening for the coil. The elbow is a 90 degree squared off-not rounded. Any thoughts on the air blowing straight down causing turbulance? Would a rounded 90 degree bend help smooth the air flow delivering it to the supply lines?


----------

